

Hackers attack Apache.org via Atlassian JIRA - pquerna
https://blogs.apache.org/infra/entry/apache_org_04_09_2010

======
robin_reala
This is painful to read, because I know I’d do the same thing were I one of
the admin. It’s scary how easy it is to socially engineer a hack against even
people experienced with the net and associated attack vectors.

